

Stanford Free Class: Computer Security - myffical
http://www.security-class.org/

======
12212
What is really interesting to me at present is the way they chose to make the
"The Course" video. All the other courses had a video where the instructor is
sort of looking into the camera and directly talking to me. Some even look
like they are looking into my soul. But the instructors here chose a more
candid way to make a video. The instructors are looking to the right (our
left) as if talking to someone else. You can easily say that they are not
reading off a prompter so it feels like they are having a conversation with a
bunch of students. I really, really liked that. It gave me that feel where I
am just being introduced to my faculty and a bunch of us students went into
his cabin just to say hi. It feels more of a candid conversation while other
videos feel like a one on one interaction. In situations like these the one on
one interaction is actually off putting to me. When meeting with a faculty I
always find myself comfortable if they are talking to us in a group.

------
teja1990
For me ,choosing which class to take has become the hard decision.So many
classes in Jan/Feb. I wish they move some classes to March.

~~~
aseembehl
Information Theory class is starting in March. Moreover, Design and Analysis
of Algorithms II would also be offered in March.

~~~
jackowayed
Are they offering 261 in this form? I hadn't heard that yet, and I don't see
it on the list at the bottom

~~~
aseembehl
No, not 261. Tim Roughgarden is breaking CS161, Design and Analysis of
Algorithms what is usually a one-quarter into two five-week pieces offered
initially in the winter and spring quarters, respectively. This also explains
the 'I' after the course title in the current online offering.

Source: [http://www.quora.com/Why-dont-Stanfords-new-online-
courses-b...](http://www.quora.com/Why-dont-Stanfords-new-online-courses-
break-free-from-the-semester-schedule/answer/Tim-Roughgarden)

------
tikhonj
Coincidentally, this class is taught by a Berkeley professor along with the
Stanford ones, so it's more of a Stanford-Berkeley free class.

------
crpatino
Sorry about my ignorance, but you guys seem much more informed about how this
all works.

So, what is the schedule for this (and other, similar) course(s)? Is this a
full term commitment or a smaller, 5 week, class?

------
Abdul321
Does anybody know how long these online courses are? and are they easy to
follow for someone with a full time school work?. Thanks in Advance.

~~~
colkassad
I started taking the Machine Learning class while going to school full time
and I had to drop out. It was just too much. I also work full time and have a
toddler, however. If I was single I think I could handle it.

~~~
ddw
I've gotten behind in that class as well, but I plan on downloading all of the
videos soon so that I can at least go through them without doing the
quizzes/exercises next year.

------
baltcode
So would something like this help if you want to work, say at Matasano?

~~~
tptacek
If you want to work at Matasano, you should just mail me; we can give you
pointers. :)

I get busy sometimes, and I'm not always as great at responding to mail as I
want to be. You can feel free to nag me for as long as your patience holds
out. I WILL eventually respond.

The short answer here is "maybe". Specifically: if you take this class and
fall in love with the subject matter --- particularly things like memory
hardening and finding vulnerabilities --- we'll be happy to hear that. The
certification itself doesn't mean anything to us at all. It's the enthusiasm
and engagement that we're looking for.

~~~
Coal
What sort of internship opportunities does Matasano offer?

Do you limit internships to those in the US?

